# Лечение остеохондроза карипазимом, карипаином



## Зануда999 (7 Мар 2007)

Доброго времени суток всем
Насколько эффективно лечение шейно грудного остеохндроза Карипазимом, Карипаином хотелось бы узнать мнение специалиста???

Стоит ли делать или нет ???
Стадия остеохондроза начальная.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*

А где Вы прочитали, что Карипазим применяется при начальных формах остеохондроза?
У каждого препарата свои показания.


----------



## Зануда999 (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*

Ну про то, что применяется при лечении остеохондроза, я прочитал на сайте карипазима.

А том, что начальная стадия, так только догадываюсь, делал снимки КТ.

Добавлено через 3 минуты 
Вообще проблемы с этим заболеванияем очень серьезные, но врачи поликлиники со мной разговарить отказываются и заявляют, что это типа естественный процесс, когда в 22 года начинатются и дикие головные боли и приступы учащенного сердцебиения до 120 ударов в минуту и удушья, и вообще меня к психиатору отправили, сказали, что в моем возрасте такого быть не может и благополучно выписали меня ....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*

Там на сайте длжно быть написано:
 ...эффективен при остеохондрозе позвоночника, в том числе при различных формах грыж... и т.д.

А начальные стадии остеохондроза есть у всех.


----------



## Ell (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*

Зануда, Вы определитесь что у Вас. Головокружения или остеохондроз.
И определитесь, пожалуйста, с вопросами.
И убедительно Вас прошу использовать нормальную русскую речь.
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*



Зануда999 написал(а):


> дикие головные боли и приступы учащенного сердцебиения до 120 ударов в минуту и удушия...



Из ста человек с подобными жалобами, только 0,3-0,5 по вине позвоночника. Где ещё искали?


----------



## Зануда999 (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*

Голововокружения от отсеохондроза и боли в сердце тоже от этого, был осенью на больничном 3 недели, обследовали вдоль и поперек у невролога, сказали здоров ....

Пошел сделал КТ шейного и грудного  отдела, заключение - признаки остеохондроза шейного и грудного ...

Пошел к нейрохирургу (платному), тот назначил лечение алфлутопом 
Трегентал от головокружений, вроде отбился, делал физиопроцедуры, от которых никакого толку.

Сейчас опять обостроение началось, хоть стой, хоть вешайся, еще и голова стала раскалываться от шеи...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*

А результаты, того, что вдоль и поперёк?


----------



## Зануда999 (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*

Обследования: анализа крови общий на сахар и .... еще кучу анализов на кровь, УЗИ ЩИТОВИДКИ, УЗИ СОСУДОВ ГОЛОВЫ И ШЕИ, сделали ретген шеи с функциональными пробами, потом прислали заключение - в костях патологии не обнаружено, вообщем, как потом объяснил нейрохирург, прокатил по полной программе и дело в том, что обеспокоен тем, что стало становится все хуже.

Сейчас принимаю структум уже 4 месяца, делаю гимнастику, но шея становится все хуже и хуже, как даешь нагрузку на плечи - так срузу шея болит и голова начинает болеть.

Добавлено через 2 минуты 
Результаты всех анализов крови в норме, ВСЕ узи в норме тоже.

Заключение КТ:

Добавлено через 8 минут 
Заключение КТ. 
В шейном отделе выпрямленность физиологоческого лордроза.
Взаимоотношение С1 и С2 не нарушено.
Определяется умеренный субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластинок.
Диски без особенностей.
Позвоночный канал и дуральный мешок не деформированы.
Дуральные воронки дифференцируются и не измененны.
Участков патологической плотности в паравертибральных мягких тканях не выявлено.
ЗАКлючение: КТ- признаки остеохндроза шейнного отдела позвоночника, умеренно выраженного.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*

Анализ крови на гормоны щитовидной железы?


----------



## Зануда999 (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*

Про них читал, но не делал как раз.
Если напишите названия, буду очень благодарен.
А что можно сказать по этому заключению, причем хруст и боли в шеи, почему-то усилились, хотя вроде делаю все как надо.

Добавлено через 5 минут 
Заключение КТ ГРУДНОГО отдела
Определяется субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластин Th5 - Th10. В области задней дуги на уровне Th5 - Th7 мелкие краевые костные разрастания.
Диски без особенностей.
Позвоночный канал и дуральный мешок не деформированы.
Дуральные воронки дифферинцируются, не изменены.
Участков паталогической плотности в вертебральных мягких тканях не выявлено.
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: КТ - признаки остеохондроза Th5 - Th10.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*

Хруст может быть только от спондилоартроза. Он не может не быть, при остеохондрозе и спрямлении шейного лордоза.

Итак, гормоны и психовегетативные кризы.

Попробуте почитать клинику, на что больше похоже?


----------



## Зануда999 (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*

Ничего теперь не понимаю.
Тогда остеохондроз - это уже разрущение диска, получается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*

Попробуем так...
*Остеохондроз позвоночника* – это дегенеративно-дистрофическое поражение хряща межпозвонкового диска с реактивными изменениями со стороны тел позвонков. Первичным здесь является повреждение (дистрофия) пульпозного ядра диска с потерей его упругих свойств, последующим разрушением (дегенерацией) фиброзного кольца, образованием в нем трещин и выдавливанием фрагментов ядра, называемых межпозвонковыми грыжами. 

Дененерации у Вас значительной нет, а дистрофия есть, диски стали тоньше и суставные поверхности касаются друг друга.

При таком поражении изменяется подвижность позвоночного сегмента, позвонки оседают и вся нагрузка переносится с межпозвонкового диска на межпозвонковые суставы. Постоянная перегрузка приводит к развитию дегенеративно-дистрофического процесса уже в межпозвонковых суставах и связочном аппарате позвоночника. Такой дегенеративный процесс получил название *спондилоартроза позвоночника. *


----------



## Зануда999 (8 Мар 2007)

Уважаемый доктор, тогда не подскажите, чем его можно подлечить


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*



Зануда999 написал(а):


> ...дикие головные боли и приступы учащенного сердцебиения до 120 ударов в минуту и удушья...


Никак эти жалобы под проблемы позвоночника не попадают, а вот хруст суставами и сам остеохондроз (с точки зрения его приостановки) попробуем полечить:
*1 Способ, *активный – зарядка и тренировка. Сделать так чтобы тренированная шея не замечала повседневных нагрузок.
*2. Способ, *пассивный – правильно спать, вставать, работать, сидеть, ходить.
*3. Способ, *пассивно-активный – полезное сочетание вышеперечисленных с добавкой лечебно-профилактического способа.

В лечебно – профилактическом способе есть три направления:
*1. Направление. *Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:
Боли и воспаления у Вас нет, значит главное
1.1. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.2. Улучшение лимфо - и кровотока;
1.3. Физиотерапия; 
1.4. Рефлексотерапия;
1.5. Антиоксидантная терапия.

*2. Направление. *Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия и массаж;
2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов; 
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Направление. *Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:
К Вам не подходит ввиду отсутствия оного.


----------



## Зануда999 (8 Мар 2007)

СПасибо доктор
А как на счет таблеток что бы рекомендовали по принимать или чем помазать


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2007)

Артра, как общеполезная добавка.
Хондроксид, с той же целью. 
Много здесь на форуме в разделе статьи.


----------



## Зануда999 (8 Мар 2007)

Спасибо доктор,[U] извините за надоедливость, то есть, вы считаете, что карипаин не стоит применять в моем случае, может ли он навредить или нет[/U]Да и еще на счет хондроксида - я его применял, эффект с него есть, конечно, но мало выраженный какой-то.

Добавлено через 10 минут 
А как вы считаете, какой хондопротектор лучше - Структум или АРтра, я, наверно, не правильно задаю вопрос, то есть лучше Глюкозамин или Хондроитин. Сейчас я принимаю структум, но эффект от него также какой-то слабовыраженный.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Мар 2007)

А какой эффект Вы ожидаете?


----------



## Ell (9 Мар 2007)

Давайте сразу уточним, что в составе Артры хондроитин и глюкозамин, в равных дозах по 500.


----------



## Зануда999 (9 Мар 2007)

Спасибо, я знаю, что такое, но вопрос в том, что эффект слабоватенький от них какой-то, говорю же, что принимал все это и упражения делал, а в итоге стало хуже, чем осенью.


----------



## Ell (9 Мар 2007)

Вы меня извините, но даже от Ваших слов - эффекта ноль.
Невозможно прочитать Вашу абракадабру. Без запятых вообще теряется смысл того, что Вы хотели донести.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (9 Мар 2007)

Здравтствуйте, Зануда! (извините, не звучит, но Вы так сами хотели )
Так вот, Ваши врачи в поликлинике, (низкий им поклон, у них очень тяжелая работа), так вот они в связи со своей занятостью просто не слишком корректно с Вами обошлись. Судя по тому, что Вы описываете, включая данные исследований и Ваши личные ощущения, у Вас синдром вегетативной дистонии с психовегетативным синдромом. Вам нужно не психиатру,  а к вегетологу. Иначе Вы так и будете пациентом-сиротой, которого узкие специалисты футболят, так как не могут понять, что с Вами происходит. А этот доктор подберет Вам адекватное лечение и пройдет все - и тахакардия и боли в спине. Удачи!


----------



## Зануда999 (9 Мар 2007)

Да уж корректно как язык не поворачивается сказать, я бы им пинка отвесил вместо поклона низкого, выталкнули на улицу и что хочешь, то и делай, а я даже по лестнице подниматься не мог - голова кружилась.

А из вашего ответа я  ничего не понял, говорю же, нет специалистов нормальных, так вы еще про какого-то Ветеролога  говорите. Вообщем никто ничего опять не знают ..... и все разводят руками.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (9 Мар 2007)

Интересно, с врачами в поликлинике Вы были также учтивы? 
Ну да ладно. Я Вам дала дельный совет, поверьте. 

Название специалиста почитайте повнимательней.


----------



## Зануда999 (9 Мар 2007)

С врачами в поликлиники я был нормально, но вот только специалистов таких профилей там просто нет и все тут ....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2007)

Зануда999 написал(а):


> Спасибо, я знаю, что такое, но вопрос в том, что эффект слабоватенький от них какой-то, говорю же, что принимал все это и упражения делал, а в итоге стало хуже, чем осенью.



А почему Вы не допускаете, что причина в другом месте, и нужно другое лечение, т.к. это не помогает. В медицине есть такое понятие ex jvantibus (пробное лечение), и отсутствие положительной динамики от проводимого пробного лечения дает право врачу предположить отсутствие оного заболевания.


----------



## Зануда999 (10 Мар 2007)

ДА я с вами согласен, но меня же обследовали, и ЭКГ делали, и узи сердца и ананлизов кучу сдавал и все вроде нормально ....

НЕ сдавал анализы на гормоны щитовидной железы и все, а так все в норме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Мар 2007)

А голову ещё не смотрели и то, что она регулирует-вегетативную нервную систему.


----------



## Vidadi Aliyev (10 Мар 2007)

zdravstvuyte,ya nemnojko ne soglasen s moimi kollegami i dumayu chto vse vashi bedi ot ostexondroza pozvonochnika sheynogo i grudnogo otdela.I poetomu iz za etogo v golovnoy mozg krov ne popadaet v dostatochnom kolichestve,i nachinaetsya serdtsebiyenie i s etim vse ostalnie vashi problemi.posovetoval bi vam prinimat sleduyushee:1)gelsemium homaccord+placenta compositum vmeste 2 raza v nedelyu v/v №6,i ya dumayu polegchaet,no luchshe budet prinimat manualnuyu terapiyu i kineziterapiyu


----------



## Helen (11 Мар 2007)

Учитывая то, что консультант на форуме контактирует с пациентом удаленно, назначение медикаментозного лечение (даже гомеопатического) желательно согласовывать с лечащим врачом непосредственного контакта.

Присоединяюсь к остальным советам (мануальная терапия и кинезитерапия, пассивно-активное лечение, а также посещение невролога или терапевта (вместо вегетолога, если таковой отсутствует)).


----------



## Зануда999 (11 Мар 2007)

Спасибо за ответ, конечно, но я так почему-то и не понял, почему все против применения мази карипаин, ведь в инструкции написано, что применяют при артрозах, особенно при начальных стадиях.

Ее применение может навредить ???
И вообще, зачем мне идти к этим неврологам, которые и на порог пускать не хотят, да и они там настолько деревянные, что и ничего не понимают в этих препаратах и тому подобное....
Вам, врачам столичных клиник, это наверно все дико ...

Добавлено через 3 минуты 
И если вас не затруднит мне ответить, вы бы не могли написать, сколько будет стоит осмотр, консультация и назначение лечения в вашей клинике,...

Добавлено через 6 минут 
И вообще мне непонятно, почему все врачи так настойчиво отговаривают применять карипаин, что, от него могут такие серьезные последствия, если я его начну применять, так сказать, без надобнасти. Почему не стоит попробовать....???


----------



## Ell (11 Мар 2007)

*Зануда999*, между каких строк Вы увидели, что врачи Вас отговаривают?
Вы вообще, по большому счету, каких ответов ожидаете или что именно хотите услышать?

Добавлено через 1 минуту 


Зануда999 написал(а):


> И вообще за чем мне идти к этим неврологам неврапатоглагам которые и на порог пускать не хотят, да и они там на столько деревянные что и ничего не понимают этих препаратах и тому подобное....



Каковы пациенты, таковы и врачи. А "всезнающим" пациентам врачи вообще ж не нужны.


----------



## Ell (16 Мар 2007)

Зануда999 написал(а):
			
		

> ПОшел На ............................


Нормальненько?


----------



## Анатолий Николаевич (17 Мар 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> Каковы пациенты, таковы и врачи. А "всезнающим" пациентам врачи вообще ж не нужны.



Вот тут Вы не правы.nono 
Чем лучше разбирается пациент, тем легче работать специалистам с больным пациентом. Т.е. пациент не будет задавать нелепые вопросы и меньше будет уходить время на этого пациента.

Я уже 21 год сижу на "игле" этих врачей отношение действительно отвратительное, для них в первую очередь деньги.

А по теме. У меня сейчас в поясничном отделе присутствует врождённый 6-ой позвонок, который достаёт через не могу.furious 
 Что делать?
Шейный отдел действительно реагирует и на зрение и на самочувствие, головные боли. Короче всё, что писал "зануда"


----------



## Ell (17 Мар 2007)

*Анатолий Николаевич*, Вы несколько не поняли смысл моего высказывания  

Безусловно, разумный пациент -помощь врачу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Мар 2007)

Анатолий Николаевич написал(а):


> А по теме. У меня сейчас в поясничном отделе присутствует врождённый 6-ой позвонок, который достаёт через не могу.furious
> Что делать?



Едва ли причина в позвонке, причина в окружающем:  дисках, поперечных отростках, остистых отростках. И то, что Вам надо делать не отличается от того, что делают все при боли в спине, связаной с неврологическими проявлениями остеохондроза позвоночника.


----------



## TA_Tanya (27 Мар 2007)

*крем "Карипаин"*

Мой брат в прошлом году прошёл курс электрофореза с карипазимом по поводу грыжи поясничного отдела (8мм) два курса по 10 процедур и сопутствующее лечение (мануальную терапию, массаж). Болевые ощущения прошли, но грыжа осталась.
Сейчас ему советуют повторить курс. Но у нас в городе с карипазимом работает только одна клиника "Ода". У них одна процедура стоит 700 рублей и запись на полгода вперёд. 
Врач посоветовал ему купить крем Карипаин (в Москве) и пременять самостоятельно. Подскажите пожалуйста, будет ли эффект и вообще помогают ли эти препараты.


----------



## Тюменец (27 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*



> В лечебно – профилактическом способе есть три направления:
> *1. Направление. *Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:
> Боли и воспаления у Вас нет, значит главное
> 1.1. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
> ...



Добрый вечер уважаемый Доктор. А что входит в третье направление? У меня как раз эта проблема. И еще вопрос - когда можно начинать занятия лечебной физкультурой,  боль почти ушла, слышны лишь небольшие отголоски. Но есть какая-то неуверенность - а вдруг снова повторится.


----------



## Анатолий (27 Мар 2007)

*крем "Карипаин"*

Посмотрите хорошо форум----эти вопросы мы обсуждали.
Я повторюсь, у моей пациентки грыжи в поясничном отделе позвоночника, уже как 1,5 года лечится «экспериментально» карипазимом , болевые ощущения ушли временно, но все остальное осталось.
 Вот и делайте выводы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Мар 2007)

*ЛЕЧЕНИЕ ОСТЕОХОНДРОЗА КАРИПАЗИМОМ, КАРИПАИНОМ*



Тюменец написал(а):


> Добрый вечер уважаемый Доктор.А что входит в третье направление?У меня как раз эта проблема.И еще вопрос-когда можно начинать занятия лечебной физкультурой,боль почти ушла,слышны лишь небольшие отголоски.Но есть какая то неуверенность-а вдруг снова повторится.



http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-o-boli-v-spine-12/napravlenija-i-metody-lechenija-boli

Занятия лечебной физкультурой надо начинать с первого дня боли в спине:
На первой неделе восстановительного курса, приступают к *методикам ЛФК* сразу же после прекращении болевого синдрома в покое. В этом периоде лучшим средством ускоренного выздоровления является ранняя мобилизация мускулатуры - многократное выполнение максимально допустимых движений в мышце. В занятия включают физические упражнения для мелких и средних мышечных групп и суставов, упражнения на расслабление мышц плечевого пояса и таза, верхних и нижних конечностей. Все упражнения выполняют из исходных положений лежа и сидя на стуле. Предпочтение отдается упражнениям, направленным на расслабление мышц туловища, конечностей и вытяжение позвоночника по его оси. При этом увеличиваются межпозвонковые промежутки и диаметр межпозвонковых отверстий, что способствует декомпрессии позвонков, нервных корешков и окружающих его сосудов.
Во втором периоде восстановительного курса, переходят к *восстановительно - тренирующим методикам* в пораженных отделах, для которых характерна максимальная нагрузка до уровня появления болевого синдрома, без его преодоления. Показанием к назначению восстановительно - тренирующих методик служит отсутствие болевого синдрома при обычной повседневной нагрузке. Методики направлены на тренировку и укрепление мышц спины, живота, конечностей. В конечностях превалируют динамические движения, наращивание силы и выносливости мышц туловища лучше добиваться за счет изотонических упражнений. Противопоказаны «кифозирующие» упражнения, связанные с наклонами грудного отдела вперед. В качестве восстановительно-тренирующих методик возможно использование методик общей физической подготовки, таких как: комплекс вольных упражнений; комплексное силовое упражнение; статическое силовое упражнение на гимнастической скамейке. Из других средств тренировочных занятий следует признать целесообразным применение тех, которые не будут воздействовать отрицательно на поврежденные позвонки и диски. К ним относятся: велотренажер, терренкур, упражнения с резиновыми бинтами, плавание. Упражнения с отягощениями предпочтительно выполнять в исходном положении лежа (на спине, животе) для исключения вертикальных нагрузок на позвоночник.
*Для профессионально - тренирующих методик* характерны повышенные требования к организму, совершенствование и развитие нового стереотипа до уровня достаточного для профессиональной деятельности. В качестве профессионально-тренирующих методик используются методики специальной физической подготовки.
К специальным видам физической подготовки, наиболее эффективно восстанавливающим физические качества, относятся программы тренировок на специализированных силовых тренажерах.


----------

